# Nice day, wind is up....



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Blowing 17-22 out of the wsw.

Think I'll hit the field for a couple of hours.... 
   

Tommy


----------



## spiderhitch (Nov 9, 2005)

*casting*

i was practicing to at mt.trashmore this morning in the strong head winds,it's a bit chilly....


----------



## DERFM (Jun 19, 2004)

wind is the same up here , but it is 22 degrees


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*I tried*

Being in the mountians of western MD the wind was way to cold for me ...... I went down and had my camera and was going to try it ......way too cold of a wnw wind ...... packed it up and came home ..... 27F here with 30 MPH Artic Blast winds


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

been two times today(Field is 1/4 mile from the house), blew another freakin c-clip. i gotta figure out something with these damn things, 3rd one. 


kinda cold. tailwind is nice though






Jesse


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

spiderhitch said:


> i was practicing to at mt.trashmore this morning in the strong head winds,it's a bit chilly....


dayum Mike..wisha I woulda known...I had plans on hittin the lead in the early AM....but got out with my cup of coffee...and got the chills....woulda got more motivated if'n I knew some else was as hittin tha lead.


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

*Tommy you still*

messing around with the high swing or have you gone back to old faithful?


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Jesse Lockowitz said:


> been two times today(Field is 1/4 mile from the house), blew another freakin c-clip. i gotta figure out something with these damn things, 3rd one.
> 
> 
> kinda cold. tailwind is nice though
> ...


I used to blow em outta my sport mag all the time. Make sure it is not all the way down by the bearing,but in the groove where it sits,That Helped mine.

57 and SUNNY here! BUT I"M AT WORK!!!:--|


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Very cold at my usual practice place, down at the river across from National Airport...I had ice chunks falling off of my line while retrieving  It was cold, but pretty calm. However, my thumb was so cold that when it got hit by the shock knot, I didn't feel it until a half hour later when I was driving home and warmed up enough to feel it. OUCH!!!  :redface:


----------



## rndhededflip (Apr 19, 2006)

*Al!!!*

al you weren't about to go nowhere... if you would have payed your phone bill then you would have known where people are at... hahaha... get your ish straight son!!!...


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Wayne,

Today i was working on a hybrid cast. I'm swinging the lead up well over head high but coming around flat with the rod. When I get it right she flies pretty good. Had one right at 250m today.

Tommy


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

rndhededflip said:


> al you weren't about to go nowhere... if you would have payed your phone bill then you would have known where people are at... hahaha... get your ish straight son!!!...


Yeah, I talked to him today - from his home phone. He's blamin' the cell phone bill on his wife.


----------



## rndhededflip (Apr 19, 2006)

its never his fault ya know jeff... never... anyways... AL headin south ??? practice casting then... i Cleaned the AVET today... and went to the park... right before the game... and well... with the 1509 and avet... it casts... but... i need the SHIMANO HORIZON rod... i can't cast... so i need all the help i can get...


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

*250 is strong*

Was that 125 or 150 and were you on the zippy or century. Even though the wind was favorable the air was thick and baro was up, give me a little notice, I would love to join you in Wilmington or as you know we can cast at Shallotte almost any time.

We need to get together and work out a few details for the Spring anyway. 

Have you spoke with Tony, is he up for the Spring, He was belting that HDX last fall..........Kingfish


----------



## cockroachjr. (Jul 18, 2005)

Hey, I was right off of Mount Trashmore over at the school on Edwin Drive. With the wind at my back I hitting the length of the school w abu 5500 / Pen 9' throwing 3 oz. hopins. (OTG cast) Threw into the crosswind but the gusts were getting really bad by mid afternoon. Blew up the 525 mag after putting the slider on zero then put the 6500ct on and   man thats a bad mamajama!!!


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

The 250m was on the 150... 

I had my son for the weekend, took him home about 2 and decided to hit the field. I was throwing the 13'8" Full Tournament. The TTR is a little hard to get around high swing but i'm going to give it a try with the hybrid swing, just might work.

I start nightshift tomorrow night. Maybe we can hook up next Sunday afternoon or Monday.

I haven't talked to Tony in a a month or so. With all the interest in the SE, I doubt he'll miss it.

Tommy


----------

